# How to make amazing tree stumps-tutorial



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

Leopard gecko habitat

this is amazing and before i do anything stupid...will it work?

even if you dont answer my question look at this its amazing.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

That is pretty neat...I wouldn't use it for leos though only because I almost never see mine climbing...
Have u done any searches on fake stumps and such? you'll find a lot of stuff like this


----------



## d4d (Jul 29, 2009)

o great thanks!


----------

